# Tucker is getting under my skin.



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I think he is in his "terrible twos" stage. I rescued Tucker at 5 weeks old near death. From day one we lived by the "Nothing in life is free" way of life. Also, we started working on the basics such as sit, down, stay, heel, come ect. At four months of age, Tucker was 100% house trained, knew his commands 100%. He listened very well and was never a problem. He would heel on and off lead. He would do any of his commands with hand or vocal signals. He was always positively reinforced. 

I'm a very negative person. And I can easily loose my temper. I have been training dogs in 4-H and local AKC training clubs for 8 years. I've worked with animals turning their behavior to the good side. I can get most any dog to respond to me, and Tucker all of the sudden not listening, is really getting to me. 

I know I posted about a month or so ago about Tucker loosing his brains. Well its only gotten 100% worse. He is mouthy. If you tell him to do a command he will back sass you and bark and wimper at you and just refuse to do it. If you try to put your hands on him while he is back sassing you, he will bite you. He won't bite me (or at least he hasn't yet). My friend was over and he wouldn't quit trying to get in her lap, she kept telling him off and telling him down, but he wouldn't respond. She shoved his butt and he turned around to bite her. She scruffed him and flipped him on the ground. He fought for nearly 5 minutes trying to bite her and clawing at her and growling until he gave in and surrendered. He does the same thing if you try to cut his nails. I've been cutting his nails once a week since he was 5 weeks old! He always gets treats for good behavior and I wait out the bad. I always end on a good note. I also went to the extent of painting his nails every few days to get him used to handling his feet. He will let me paint them, but as soon as he sees the clippers or the dremmel he freaks out. I've always associated the dremmel and clippers with good positive things. I would show him them and when he would sniff them or touch them I would give him treats. 

I don't know whats happened but I've about had it. I've been looking for training classes, but now I am thinking about one on one training with a trainer at our house. He is showing a lot of unwanted behaviors and aggression. He has never been this way. He refuses to listen to anyone but me, and he has selective hearing with me and only does it when he wants to. He has no respect for anything.

He also sits on top of Annie's head /hips and she will whine and bite him and snarl at him. He will move, wait for her to lie down, and do it again. He sits on almost any dog. I'm wondering if this is not a dominance thing. 

I'm looking into a few different training classes that are local as well as a personal trainer someone at work recommended to me. 

Any advice that I could try before I go dumping $100's of dollars into training? Its not the money that bothers me, I just need the behavior to stop now. And I think there is a small waiting list to work with this trainer.

ETA: I just realized I posted in the wrong section :/ Feel free to correct human error  Sorry...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Also wanted to add, A lot of people are telling me its because "He is turning wild from being fed a raw diet and he isn't going to be controllable" :frusty: 

Now I know this isn't true, but try to tell them that. But could the change in diet possibly affect his energy and that is why he is acting out more? For no reason will I switch him or Annie off of raw, But I was just curious.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

it doesn't sound like you are doing NILF now, if he is allowed to try to get up on someone's lap etc. Why don't you go back to that?

and no, it's not the food


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> it doesn't sound like you are doing NILF now, if he is allowed to try to get up on someone's lap etc. Why don't you go back to that?
> 
> and no, it's not the food


I use NILIF every day. They have to do something to get anything. Weather it be food, on the sofa, in their cage, out of their cage, go potty, go in or out any doors, play with toys, get petted ect. Its something that has just become habit over the years. Eventually he will listen to me, or he goes with out. He wont listen to anyone else tho. And I have no idea what is up the the aggression and not listening when told. Its like if he isnt getting something, he isn't interested.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> He also sits on top of Annie's head /hips and she will whine and bite him and snarl at him. He will move, wait for her to lie down, and do it again. He sits on almost any dog. I'm wondering if this is not a dominance thing.


Yep, I hate that. I really do. Lucky for me Bridget does too and she is bigger. She gave Carlos warning growls that were ignored. The warning nibbles were ignored. She was sooo patient with him as he wouldn't stop until she really growled. This morning Carlos went to do it and Bridget gave a really menacing growl. Carlos rolled over to his back. She put him into a stay for a minute before wondering off to play again. Carlos stopped getting over her like that but also seems a little afraid of her.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He is about a year old or more right? Teenager = pain in the butt. NILIF - but that doesn't mean that a snotty teenager can earn my furniture, lap or anything else. My boy is 16 months old and he decided to fight with my oldest girl. I thought it was her at first because she is a domineering B. Only a brain dead teen would pick a fight with her of all the dogs - he is challenging leadership. We are back to crating, leash on in the house, long down throughout the day, no furniture priviledges, even food is earned. Mind you overall he is a mild mannered boy but fighting is not tolerated here and this is just the beginning. I am thankful to have easy going breeds but I don't let any nonsense progress. I don't see a lot of bad behavior extinguish itself. JMHO Oh, yeah - lots of training.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Liz said:


> He is about a year old or more right? Teenager = pain in the butt. NILIF - but that doesn't mean that a snotty teenager can earn my furniture, lap or anything else. My boy is 16 months old and he decided to fight with my oldest girl. I thought it was her at first because she is a domineering B. Only a brain dead teen would pick a fight with her of all the dogs - he is challenging leadership. We are back to crating, leash on in the house, long down throughout the day, no furniture priviledges, even food is earned. Mind you overall he is a mild mannered boy but fighting is not tolerated here and this is just the beginning. I am thankful to have easy going breeds but I don't let any nonsense progress. I don't see a lot of bad behavior extinguish itself. JMHO Oh, yeah - lots of training.


I have to ask for your personal opinion. Was I right for allow Bridget to handle that situation? I knew she wasn't going to actually hurt Carlos and I watched her movement carefully. I just didn't want to stop the dogs from communicating and lower their chance of bonding. I know I made a few mistakes with Molly that Bridget actually tried to communicate to me. So wanted to learn from that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My personal opinion is if he is allowed to keep repeatedly trying to get on someone's lap, that is not NILF.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> He is about a year old or more right? Teenager = pain in the butt. NILIF - but that doesn't mean that a snotty teenager can earn my furniture, lap or anything else. My boy is 16 months old and he decided to fight with my oldest girl. I thought it was her at first because she is a domineering B. Only a brain dead teen would pick a fight with her of all the dogs - he is challenging leadership. We are back to crating, leash on in the house, long down throughout the day, no furniture priviledges, even food is earned. Mind you overall he is a mild mannered boy but fighting is not tolerated here and this is just the beginning. I am thankful to have easy going breeds but I don't let any nonsense progress. I don't see a lot of bad behavior extinguish itself. JMHO Oh, yeah - lots of training.


He questioned Willow?!?

Stupid, stupid boy!!!!HAHAHAH


Other wise I totally agree with Liz and Nikie.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Bridget, Congratulations on your new addition. I rarely get into dog to dog issues. When I bring a new dog into the house I usually let the adults deal with them within reason. Unnecessary roughness and I will take a young puppy away and separate them for a while but older pups who are similar and size I usually let them deal with the young one. This adult has a history of excessive roughness with grown males so I do watch her and I have been expecting my budding teenager to spread his wings. When he instigated the issued I stopped the discipline because she was just going after him not disciplining him. I think you did fine. We just have to know our dogs. I personally would watch Bridget to make sure she is not pushing him too much as he seems to be a little socially awkward and nervous. It sounds like she is doing good though. When we brought my adult sheltie into the house it took a little while for her to bond and she chose my old male as her friend and now tolerates the others. Enjoy this new phase just give him time and try to intervene as little as possible unless they are being annoying (I don't like to be annoyed) or getting too rough. Oh, more pictures please. He is very pretty.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh you can bet if Cesar tried this crap with me he would be one sorry dog
and he knows it.
personally if i were you i would put him on a leash 24/7 take a second lead and wrap it around your waist and attatch the lead attatched to tucker onto that lead hook him up and make him follow you around ignore him if he lies down while you need to go do somthing get up and move if he goes to walk in another direction keep walking and ignore him. the second he tries to do somthing you dont agree with give him a jerk and say "NO...SIT" if he doesnt sit MAKE him sit if he tries to bite you pull up on the lead so his mouth cant reach you and push his butt down.

this is just what I would do if this were Cesar obviously i cant see your dog or see what and why he is doing this so i will not tell you to do this.
im jsut saying if it were me and cesar or some other dog that was doing this to me.

i will suggest that you work hard to keep your emotions in check dont let him know he is pushing your buttons keep your anger in check i know its hard im like you i get frustrated easily sometimes.
and be consistant!! dont get mad get strong feel powerful and strong when you tell him NO dont worry dont be angry feel like your the most powerful person in the world think to yourself "you WILL listen to me"
also i would start laying down some more rules and becoming stricter with what you allow is he allowed on any piece of furniture? kick him off does he beg? make him leave the room when any and all food is involved kitchen,dinning room,living room.
does he become excited during feeding time and bark at you to give it too him sooner? just wait till he stops before moving is he allowed full access to toys or water when he wants? pick them up and dont let him have anything untill you allow it is he allowed free access to the entire house including your room? leave the door open but dont let him in there if he goes in chase him out is he allowed to greet visitors at the front door? dont let guests in untill he goes and lies down where you say and stays there does he walk out the door when you open it to go for a walk? make him wait there for 20 or 30 minutes while you sit there or stand there. does he have a favorite dog bed? take it litterly go sit on it and DONT let him on it untill you invite him.

for me to help ensure Cesar understands im the leader i keep his toys in a basket on the floor he can easily reach in and take out whatever he wants but he doesnt its right in the living room in the open no lid all of his toys sit there pefectly accessable to him but he doesnt touch them hes not allowed unless i hand him a toy he cant touch it if i toss the toy onto the floor he cant have it if i throw the toy at him he cant have it not untill i give it to him if my nephew picks out one of his toys he cant touch it if my nephew throws it and says "go get it!" he can chase it but he cant touch it with his paws or mouth becuase its MY toys. what if he does touch it? i go and tell him to "give it" and put it back into the basket.
in the morning when i let Cesar out he cant run thru the doorway if i open the door he cant come out till i invite him out it doesnt matter if that door is open for an hour he cant come out cant put his head out cant put a paw out till i invite him.
when im making food in the kitchen he cant be out there if i open the fridge he has to turn his little butt right around and walk out of the kitchen all together.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Abi

Can you imagine - 6 others dogs and he picks the queen. Dumb boy. If I didn't adore the nitwit so I would have let have him but I really want to show him and after Willow is done there isn't much left. She is great with babies but has no tolerance for teens. Wow, that sounds familiar.:wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Hi Abi
> 
> Can you imagine - 6 others dogs and he picks the queen. Dumb boy. If I didn't adore the nitwit so I would have let have him but I really want to show him and after Willow is done there isn't much left. She is great with babies but has no tolerance for teens. Wow, that sounds familiar.:wink:


Hahaha, no....like I said, stupid, stupid boy!!LOL With Dom, Dix, and everyone else I can't imagine anyone with a brain picking on Lady Willow!!LOL

And yes, I can't say as how I blame her!!:tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We don't get into the dog on dog stuff here either. Nothing ever happens here that requires us stepping in. Buck is pretty happy go lucky and Dude just stays far away from Buck.

In your situation I would go with what Liz said. I've got one that is showing signs of going into his snotty teen years as well. He is only 12 months but I can see it coming already. And he is a hound. He is NOT a meek breed! My older boy is the same breed as Liz's so it'll be interesting to see the difference between collie teen years and hound teen years!


----------

